# deals on the S1000RR



## jhu321 (Sep 24, 2009)

just wondering what kind of pricing people are seeing on the S1000RR... I got my dealer to offer 500 off list and no bull**** fees... so list - 500 + tax, title, license... what was surprising was that i didn't have to do anything to get that... i'm wondering if thats best possible or if i can do better...

-john


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Don't know about pricing, but if you find a BMW dealer giving great deals i'd like to know about it.
This is pretty cool though:
http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/banter/bmw-s1000rr-titanium-valves-14200-rpm/


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't wait for those to come down in price over the next 2-3 years. I'll be picking one up for sure


----------

